# Smoked pheasant Greece



## evan dion (Sep 4, 2015)

I Was wondering if anyone in the ststes can help me by telling me why my smoked pheasant skin ends up tuff and rubbery after it has been smoked.Most of my smoking  is thanks to the U.S.and thats why i have resorted to you.

Thank you and awaiting


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2015)

Sounds like you are smoking at too low a temperature.  Same thing happens to poultry if smoked below about 300F, or 150C.  You can actually go much higher too to get that bite through skin: 325F (165C), 350F (175C).  Give the higher chamber temp a try and see if it solves your issues.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 4, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Sounds like you are smoking at too low a temperature.  Same thing happens to poultry if smoked below about 300F, or 150C.  You can actually go much higher too to get that bite through skin: 325F (165C), 350F (175C).  Give the higher chamber temp a try and see if it solves your issues.



Yep that's got ya covered! Birds need to be smoked/cooked at higher temps to get the skin to crisp up.


----------



## evan dion (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you guys.Just wondering do I start my smoker at 150 to 160 degrees immediately or after a certain time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2015)

Right from the get go.


----------

